# *M&P Shield Safety Alert* IMPORTANT CONSUMER SAFETY ALERT and INSPECTION PROCEDURE



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Smith & Wesson has identified a condition where the trigger bar pin could damage the lower trigger in certain M&P Shields in a way that may affect the functionality of the drop safety feature of the firearm, *potentially allowing the pistol to discharge if it is dropped.*

This Safety Alert applies to all M&P Shield pistols manufactured before August 19, 2013. We believe this condition is largely limited to recently manufactured M&P Shield pistols. However, out of an abundance of caution, we are asking all consumers of all M&P Shields manufactured before August 19, 2013 to immediately inspect their pistols for this condition.

Self inspection is quick and simple....... Just follow the instruction in this video (mine is good to go :smt1099)
M&P SHIELD Safety Alert and Inspection Prodedure - YouTube

M&P Shield Safety Alert - Smith & Wesson


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.

My Shield is fine, but I hadn't heard of this warning.

:smt1099


----------

